# Dodo Homebrew



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Come on, own up, what's the first thing you waxed after making it?.

My was the tin with the thin residue off a spoon I used to test if the bits were all melted.

Smells all Christmassy


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

:lol: my HTC desire then the kettle...


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Lol, brilliant, might actually use it on a car soon .


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

My iPhone was first :lol:


----------

